# Any None American Kempo here?



## webpage20022003 (May 2, 2003)

i just wonder if anybody here belongs to NONE American KEMPO ?

when i look in this thread, i see ALL american kempo practioner


----------



## nathan_sau (May 2, 2003)

Keep looking there are several of us from different styles, there are a few here from Ryukyu Kempo, keep looking you will find us...

:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (May 2, 2003)

I'm Kempo Ryu (but that's mostly derrived from American Kenpo)

Ian.


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (May 2, 2003)

What is American Ke*m*po?


----------



## satans.barber (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XtremeJ_AKKI _
> *What is American Kempo?   *



Same thing as American Kenpo, spelling it properly doesn't change what it is 

Ian.


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Same thing as American Kenpo, spelling it properly doesn't change what it is
> 
> Ian. *



 Perhaps not, but it makes me shudder while remembering a Ke*m*po article in BB magazine, showing techniques with a baby in one of your arms.

 Besides, Ke*n*po is Ke*n*po, dang it!!


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XtremeJ_AKKI _
> *
> 
> Besides, Kenpo is Kenpo, dang it!!  *



i prefer KEMPO over KENPO . why?

KENPO means being Nice (see a big N??

KEMPO means no NICE( see a big M?)

see a big different?


----------



## Jay Bell (May 2, 2003)

Um...it's the same word, romanized differently.

*sigh*


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _
> *i prefer KEMPO over KENPO . why?
> 
> KENPO means being Nice (see a big N??
> ...



 Yep, I see two different arts. 

 When I pick up a certain book to freshen up on concepts, I see " _The Encyclopedia of Ke*n*po _" on the cover. 

 When I look at the AKKI crest on my gi top, I see the words " Ke*n*po Karate " on it. 

 Last time I checked, we were doing Parker Ke*n*po.

 But, I digress.


----------



## Jay Bell (May 2, 2003)

*sigh yet again* It's amazing how misinformed people can be about their own stuff....

but I digress...

Ken can mean a number of things.  Most commonly in the realms of Budo, it means sword (As in Kukishin ryu Kenpo) or fist (American Kenpo). 

Kenpo and Kempo are based on kanji.  Those kanji hold the meaning...not the american alphabet used to pronounce it.

So in essence...the only reason there is conflict of which is correct is because you're westerners that don't know better.

Ryukyu Kempo seems to prefer using the 'm'...does that make them wrong?  No...not a bit.  Neither is correct...neither is wrong.

If you want to get technical (since you're attempting to do so), Kenpo should have never been used to describe Mr. Parker's martial art.  "Po" does not simply mean "Law of"...it has deeper, religous tie.


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (May 2, 2003)

I'm simply going off the fact that, though once upon a time the only difference was spelling and pronounciation, these days there are several different ( distinct ) systems which use the term Ke*m*po, and several that use the term Ke*n*po. I believe, if my memory of histary serves me correct, there are versions of a story of a break between a teacher and his student, where one went off and changed the spelling of the art's name to differentiate his teachings from those of his former teacher ( or something like that, perhaps KenpoJoe can help me get the story straight ).


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 2, 2003)

it's really hard to know who belongs to american kempo and who does not

it's nice to see all different style of kempo system in here. And about KEMPO and KENPO, i don't see anything big different at all.

just bring up another point of view from another web site which i thought interesting so that everybody can see  :shrug: :rofl: :asian:


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> [B
> 
> "Po" does not simply mean "Law of"...it has deeper, religous tie. [/B]



you mean like "Thomas Mitose style of KEMPO?"


----------



## kenmpoka (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _
> *it's really hard to know who belongs to american kempo and who does not
> 
> it's nice to see all different style of kempo system in here. And about KEMPO and KENPO, i don't see anything big different at all.
> ...


 What system of Kempo do you train in? Your profile is incomplete.:asian:


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenmpoka _
> *What system of Kempo do you train in? Your profile is incomplete.:asian: *



my profile is not incomplete. I simply like to keep my profile LOW. I'm a casual guy....just love what i'm doing...........SURF the internet

what belt do you have ?

are you First or second DEGREE black belt or should i call you GRANDMASTER NOW?


----------



## Seig (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _
> *my profile is not incomplete. I simply like to keep my profile LOW. I'm a casual guy....just love what i'm doing...........SURF the internet
> 
> what belt do you have ?
> ...


 Based on the question you are asking, I would suggest, sir.  And before I get bashed on that, I refer to all males within my sphere, sir and all females ma'am.  I do it, I expect my students to do it.  It is just good manners.  I also feel that it coincides with the belt pledges Mr. Parker laid down.
:asian:


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Based on the question you are asking, I would suggest, sir.  And before I get bashed on that, I refer to all males within my sphere, sir and all females ma'am.  I do it, I expect my students to do it.  It is just good manners.  I also feel that it coincides with the belt pledges Mr. Parker laid down.
> :asian: *



first of all, is kenmpoka one of your students ? if not, i don't know what you prefer.

secondly, when i have 1 question to ask you, you have 2 choices: Either answer it or don't answer. Why do you have a third choice??? getting angry.   

lastly, about the belt ....i don't really care what you and other have because it's not in my interest. As long as we can defense ourself, that's all matter.

when i look at kenmpoka's web site, he seems to open his own dojo. The last thing you know, people eventually become GRANDMASTER at no time.


that's my 2 cents


----------



## D.Cobb (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _
> *first of all, is kenmpoka one of your students ? if not, i don't know what you prefer.
> 
> secondly, when i have 1 question to ask you, you have 2 choices: Either answer it or don't answer. Why do you have a third choice??? getting angry.
> ...



Maybe you should have titled this thread, "Flame Wars 101"

C'mon man be nice, or go away.

--Dave

:shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _*
> When i look at Kenmpoka's web site, he seems to open his own dojo. The last thing you know, people eventually become GRANDMASTER at no time.   that's my 2 cents
> *



At least he has a site which allows us to visit his site for philosophy and a little about his martial art journey.  He has a complete profile which tell everyone a little about yourself.  I think this should be mandatory for all to fill out.

"Those who can DO, those who can't complain, those who can't Do or run out of complaints become critics of others".

:asian:


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *
> 
> "Those who can DO, those who can't complain, those who can't Do or run out of complaints become critics of others".
> ...



nice quote. How about 1 from me

"THOSE who CAN do, DO and THOSE who CAN'T do, TEACH"

no implication. Just word with word
:asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _
> *"THOSE who CAN do, DO and THOSE who CAN'T do, TEACH"
> 
> no implication. Just word with word
> :asian: *



That implies a low apreciation of teachers... 
Those who can't teach, shouldn't, those who can, should.
And those who can do, may think whether it's worth to do. 
My 2 cents.


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (May 3, 2003)

I'm just curious, just HOW much experience and training have you had in the arts? You constantly throw out your ' two cents ', yet seem to have no mental base in the character-building philosophies of the arts.

 As for your quote " Those who can, do and those who cannot, teach "........man, have you got it WAY off. Before you can teach, you must first be able to DO IT, DO IT WELL, then be able to EXPLAIN IT on various levels. Therefore, I don't think your quote has much merit or accuracy. 

 Just *my* two cents.


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by XtremeJ_AKKI _
> *
> 
> Before you can teach, you must first be able to DO IT, DO IT WELL, then be able to EXPLAIN IT on various levels. Therefore, I don't think your quote has much merit or accuracy.
> *



let me put my FINAL comment on this POST before this thread turns out bad

that's not entirely true. You are telling me that a yellow belt guy who promoted himself to black or grandmaster is able to teach WELL. 

I'm impressed with your " WELL" thing.

and about my quote. Feel free to think whatever you want.


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *
> Those who can't teach, shouldn't, those who can, should.
> And those who can do, may think whether it's worth to do.
> *



please tell that to FAKE grandmasters OUT THERE


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _
> * You are telling me that a yellow belt guy who promoted himself to black or grandmaster is able to teach WELL. *



 No I'm not, re-read my initial response.


----------



## Zoran (May 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _
> *nice quote. How about 1 from me
> 
> "THOSE who CAN do, DO and THOSE who CAN'T do, TEACH"
> ...



With out teachers, there are no students. You've must have had a bad experience somewhere if you are trying to lumb all teachers and school owners into one barrel of bad apples.

Are there instructors out there that claim more than what they are?

Yes.

Are they the majority?

No. They are just the most noticable. It's like watching the news. We all remember all the bad or tragic reports. The good stuff tends to be forgotten.


----------



## kenmpoka (May 3, 2003)

Man Mr.Web man,

I was just curious of what system you study that is all!!!. But you seem to be missing couple of links. What is your problem? How old are you? All your posts are real childish.

Move on my man before you get the boot.


----------



## webpage20022003 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenmpoka _
> *
> How old are you?
> *



to answer your question, i'm old enough to be your uncle



> *
> All your posts are real childish.
> *



how can you become an adult without being a child FIRST ?


----------



## Kenpomachine (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by webpage20022003 _
> *please tell that to FAKE grandmasters OUT THERE *



I wrote shouldn't. 
I'm not into forcing anyone any way if they don't break the law. 
We're living in a democracy, ain't we? If you don't like, move away  

By the way, those fake masters are the reason kenpokas should be united in at least one point: to recognize degrees and avoid intrusism (sp?)
Besides all the thrasing taking place, most of the masters in EPAK have known each other for years, and if they don't agree in the exact degree , at least they can agree in who DOESN'T represent the system.


----------

